# New Pt vs Est Pt



## lapcpc1 (Feb 8, 2008)

I work at a Federally Qualifed Health Center and the providers follow the Bureau of Primary Care Guidelines when it comes to new patients vs established patients.  Meaning that per the Bureau of Primary Care a pt is considered a new patient if they have not been seen within 2 years.  

Does anyone have any experience with this?  I am new to Health Centers and learning my way around this system.  Thank you for any help you may be able to provide.


----------



## reichtina320 (Feb 14, 2008)

WOW, it seems in contradiction to the coding rules.  Are you sure they are not looking at an old rule that has not been updated but should?

Sorry, I even looked it up on the WEB and didn't really see anything that would answer this type of question.  Let's hope someone else is out there that knows about this.

sorry
Tina



lapcpc1 said:


> I work at a Federally Qualifed Health Center and the providers follow the Bureau of Primary Care Guidelines when it comes to new patients vs established patients.  Meaning that per the Bureau of Primary Care a pt is considered a new patient if they have not been seen within 2 years.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with this?  I am new to Health Centers and learning my way around this system.  Thank you for any help you may be able to provide.


----------



## lapcpc1 (Mar 10, 2008)

Thank you Tina for trying to help.  I did go to the Bureau of Primary Care webiste and asked them the question regarding their guidelines of new pt vs established pt, I am still waiting to hear. When I do I will post it here just in case someone else has this problem.  Thanks


----------

